# Spray Tan vs. Self Tan



## foxy2006 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm talking about the places where you go to a booth and get that stuff sprayed all over you vs. fake tan you can buy at the store.

Is there a difference between the two?

Does one come out darker and last longer?

What are the dis/ad-vantages of both?

Thanks people!


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Is there a difference between the two?* The main differences I noticed is that with the self-tan, there is definately room for error. When you're doing it yourself, it's easy to make mistakes. When I got my spray tan, it was done by a woman and she made sure everything was even and the way it should be.

*Does one come out darker and last longer? * My spray tan was darker, but didn't necessarily last longer than a self tan. I think self tanners are a little more gradual than a spray tan....or to me at least.

*What are the dis/ad-vantages of both?* The advantages of a self tan is convenience. It's easy to just put it on when you get out of the shower, and lounge around for a few minutes until it's dry. The disadvantage is the mistakes that you might make. The advantages of a spray tan is that it's darker and is done by someone else, so they make sure it looks great. The disadvantage is that when it's done, you feel so gross and sticky and you aren't supposed to take a shower for 8 hours!! That's the hardest thing for me to deal with, and even with all the advantages of a spray tan, I still self tan at home b/c I can't stand that filmy, gross feeling I have after an airbrush tan. Hope that helps a little!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Heather12801* *Is there a difference between the two?* The main differences I noticed is that with the self-tan, there is definately room for error. When you're doing it yourself, it's easy to make mistakes. When I got my spray tan, it was done by a woman and she made sure everything was even and the way it should be. 
*Does one come out darker and last longer? * My spray tan was darker, but didn't necessarily last longer than a self tan. I think self tanners are a little more gradual than a spray tan....or to me at least.

*What are the dis/ad-vantages of both?* The advantages of a self tan is convenience. It's easy to just put it on when you get out of the shower, and lounge around for a few minutes until it's dry. The disadvantage is the mistakes that you might make. The advantages of a spray tan is that it's darker and is done by someone else, so they make sure it looks great. The disadvantage is that when it's done, you feel so gross and sticky and you aren't supposed to take a shower for 8 hours!! That's the hardest thing for me to deal with, and even with all the advantages of a spray tan, I still self tan at home b/c I can't stand that filmy, gross feeling I have after an airbrush tan. Hope that helps a little!





Great info!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 17, 2006)

Great info Heather! Thanks!


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 17, 2006)

You're very welcome!


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't think spray tans are any better really. There's definitely room for error there too, if you go to the kind in the booth. If you don't put that barrier cream on just right, you can totally screw your hands and feet up. I went once in the middle of summer and this poor girl came out ahead of me and she must not have toweled off properly and she had spray tan dripping down her ankles in big ugly streaks. If anything, I'd say I go to the spray tan out of convenience since it only takes a few seconds vs. taking the time to apply it yourself. I don't think either makes you darker or lasts longer. I learned the trick though when I do get a spray tan. Don't ever get the first level because it doesn't really make a difference. If I'm already tan I get a level 3, if I'm not tan I get a level 2. Major disadvantage of spray tan - too expensive!


----------



## foxy2006 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey thanks for all the info, you've really opened my eyes to spray tanning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I still think I'm going to give it a try - there seems to be a good place in town I know of. Although I am worried that it may break me out, what do you think?

Thanks, Lee.


----------



## schango (Sep 3, 2006)

Have you ever seen the episode of Friends where Ross tries to get a spray tan? I'd be too afraid of similar experiences.


----------



## foxy2006 (Sep 4, 2006)

hehe i've never laughed so much when I saw this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

knowing me this will happen!


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 5, 2006)

Interesting info! I'm too impatient for self-tanners, but spray tans are soooo expensive here. Here are my thoughts.

*Is there a difference between the two?* For me, it's time vs. money. Which do you feel is more important? Although, there is room for error in both, the short time it takes for a spray tan far outweighs the time it takes for a lotion type self-tanner. There are spray kits you can buy for your home, but how in the heck do you reach your back?

*Does one come out darker and last longer?* I don't know about this. I've heard spray tans usually last about a week, but I'm sure that varies.

*What are the dis/ad-vantages of both?* Again, time vs. money are the main advantages/disadvantages in my opinion.


----------

